# Paint % matte finish for interior



## Patrickxmen (Jun 14, 2019)

What is the correct matte finish for interior painting?


----------



## Slow&Easy1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hope this helps
Bill


----------



## missinglink (Sep 6, 2019)

Would you happen to have a listing of interior paint code colors for 1967?


----------

